# Summer Shack’s Lobster Pan Bake



## JustJoel (Apr 12, 2018)

One of you great members provided me with a recipe for lobster pan roast from Boston’s Summer Shack. I’d been searching for it, or something similar ever since I ate there several years ago.

You can find the recipe here:
https://steamykitchen.com/5621-summer-shack-pan-roasted-lobster.html

My only question is, what do I do with the heads? Cook them with the rest of the lobster pieces? Make a lobster stock with them? Discard them? I’ve read the recipe about a dozen times, and can’t find any mention made of the darned heads!

I posted the question on the website, but most of the posted comments were years old, and my comment is “awaiting moderation.” In my experience, that means the author will never see it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 12, 2018)

Everything I've googled about lobster stock mentions keeping the head for it. 

The best stock I made was from first roasting the shells but I didn't have the heads that time.   I *HIGHLY *recommend roasting them first before smashing the shells.  I think I posted somewhere else that last year the shells seemed improportionately  tougher than normal - I dented a good carving board.

I guess what I'm saying is ...  I don't know about keeping the heads...  as I will always roast before creating the stock....    shrug


----------



## CraigC (Apr 13, 2018)

I always offered folks 1/2 of our lobster catch.  No one ever took me up on the offer. The crabs and sheep heads fed well.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 13, 2018)

Why would people turn down your lobsters?  

I had to google sheepshead - only got as far as the pictures, gotta love those teeth! Looks like they could talk!  Can you eat them?


----------



## CraigC (Apr 13, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> *Why would people turn down your lobsters? *
> 
> I had to google sheepshead - only got as far as the pictures, gotta love those teeth! Looks like they could talk!  Can you eat them?



Because I only offered them the front half. People do eat sheep heads.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 13, 2018)

Eek, Sheepsheads! Fun to catch, but they have invasion stripes and look like they have human teeth!


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 13, 2018)

CraigC said:


> Because I only offered them the front half. ...



LOL...  and I bet the front half did not include the claws!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 13, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> LOL...  and I bet the front half did not include the claws!



No claws on Caribbean/Florida lobster.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 14, 2018)

Well, in my defense, 

wasn't sure where you were getting the lobsters from 
 ...


----------

